# umtxn state



## chrcol (Oct 10, 2012)

Lately I have been seeing this issue on many of my servers.

mysqld (sometimes other processes) stuck in umtxn state.  On google I only found this was apparently a bug in 7.x but then fixed.  My servers are mainly 8 STABLE or RELEASE, this one with issue right now is 9.0-STABLE, and in addition the entire server has become unresponsive, new ssh connections just hang indefenitly but my existing ssh connection works.  Apps like proftpd and mysqld wont shut down and mysqld is in umtxn state.

Is this a resource limit issue (sysctl) or have I hit some kind of bug?

On the other servers we changed them to debian and all such issues went away (wasnt my decision) this one I would like to debug and get to bottom of problem.


----------



## ziyanm (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you by any chance use igb NICs? On 9.0 the igb driver was exhausting my mbufs causing my openldap to hang in state keglimit/umtxn. More details an solution here: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=168342


----------



## chrcol (Oct 18, 2012)

I am fairly sure was igb, will check in to this, thanks.


----------

